# Mobile gallery



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

So I've just developed my by far the most unnecessary web-application ever. It's a tiny gallery that can be browsed from a mobile with XHTML-browser (like my SonyEricsson T630), so now I can show my aqurariums on the bus or wherever there are no internet 8)

Just browse to www.defblog.se/smallgallery.vm to view it. Can also be reached from my ordinary blog http://www.defblog.se with the link "Mobile gallery".

Enjoy =)


----------

